# any-bull elk 2011---help



## baryce (Aug 18, 2011)

hello, this is my first elk hunt. I have a permit for the any bull elk hunt in utah for this year. I haven't be able to get any good ideas on where to go. I live in cache valley, and most of the areas close to me up here is private property. here is the region for any bull elk http://wildlife.utah.gov/HAM/public/det ... ary_id=465 .. any ideas on where i should try whould be appreciated.. fell free to email me.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Hit the north slope and get off the trails. Look up China Meadows area up there and hike and you should find some elk but it can be cold and snowy in the rifle hunt.


----------



## baryce (Aug 18, 2011)

over in the uinta basin? talking with my buddies it seemed like that was the best choice. someone tolled there was public land by mantua, and that if i was luckey.but i much rather put forth the effort over in the uintas.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

baryce said:


> over in the uinta basin? talking with my buddies it seemed like that was the best choice. someone tolled there was public land by mantua, and that if i was luckey.but i much rather put forth the effort over in the uintas.


your not going to find anything around mantua. every now and then a small herd shows its face around the willard peak area, but something i wouldnt waste my time with. i would head to the north or south slope if i were you. but im not you so im doing something much better... waterfowl hunting!!! j/k! Good luck and have fun!!!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

South slope is good, lot's of elk. Super super thick country. If you wanna see some elk wake up at 3 am opening morning start hiking back in till the sun rises and you'll prob see some elk.


----------



## baryce (Aug 18, 2011)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> South slope is good, lot's of elk. Super super thick country. If you wanna see some elk wake up at 3 am opening morning start hiking back in till the sun rises and you'll prob see some elk.


 thanks this is alot of help. and i do plan on some hiking. i know public land here in utah gets crowded on hunting season. nothing is more annoying than the hunters who wont hunt anywhere their atv wont go.


----------



## Charina (Aug 16, 2011)

Baryce: I was were you were at two years ago, with tags for any-bull unit. I chose a spot to the SE of Moon Lake on the S. Slope of the Uintahs. Yes, it was crawling with hunters that didn't care to hunt anywere their ATV didn't go, but I can't say it was a totally wasted experience. I ended up with a fever and was quite sick the opening weekend, but from the sounds of the rifle echoes, there were lots of elk seen that opening weekend. 

After a couple days I did find where the elk went - into steep canyons and areas where the atv trails didn't go. When the snow fell, we could see that overnight the elk would venture into areas close to camps, but really, they stayed down in the rough country. When looking at the spot I hunted via google earth recently, I notice that the area I found elk was only about 2 miles between roads. So, I did learn that they don't need expansive secluded areas when hunting time comes, just rugged canyons that most hunters won't venture into. 

I can well imaging that were I positioned in those areas very early in the morning of opening day as bowhunt3r points out, (esp along major routes to get to those secluded areas), I would have had a great chance at spotting something that first morning. 

Getting to the elk was a bit of a pain after they had retreated to the canyons. Getting one out would have been quite difficult. Still, if you are in shape and willing to get out away from roads, or have a few $ pay to have an elk packed out, I don’t think there is much reason to avoid the S. Slope. I likely would be going there this year (just because I know an area and wouldn’t have to start over exploring) were I not taking a couple young ladies out this year for their first big-game hunt.


----------



## baryce (Aug 18, 2011)

charina: thank you, relaying your experience is going to be a huge help with my hunt this year. ill have a few friends with me when i go so packing out an animal wont be too much of an issue. and being a fan of hunting blue grouse, i am very famalier with crappy terrain. over all im just excited to go somewhere where i haven't been, and most of all, my first big game hunt.


----------



## sportzman (Aug 14, 2011)

Check out the Sportsmans Access above Henefer. No Atvs are allowed, about a 3-4 mile hike in. And there is elk there, you just have to work for it.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Darin Noorda said:


> baryce said:
> 
> 
> > over in the uinta basin? talking with my buddies it seemed like that was the best choice. someone tolled there was public land by mantua, and that if i was luckey.but i much rather put forth the effort over in the uintas.
> ...


I'm with Darin... WATERFOWLIN' is the answer!


----------



## A-Weezy (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## kting (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey, this is all great info! Question, has anyone seen any elk above bountiful at the top where Mueller Park and City creek Canyons come together? They are putting in a gas pipe line up there and no vehicles are allowed. I was thinking about doing some serious hiking to get into there but, that would keep alot of other folks out. Has anyone seen bulls or bucks int his area?

Thanks!!


----------



## kting (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm curious about soapstone. What area were you seeing them in? I'd love to hear more!! I've been in the soapstone area but, its been a long time ago. Any info would be great! Thanks.


----------



## blackirish (Apr 2, 2011)

Never seen any elk at all above bountiful and north salt lake where your talking about. I hunted deer in that area for the last 10 years. There's no elk up there.


----------

